# Bikin Shoot



## rub (Aug 15, 2011)

Tomorrow is my best friends birthday.  To surprise him, I arranged with his father to use his car (1968 Dodge Coronet, 750+ HP, runs a quick 11secs) and got a local model to come out for a few pics.  Unfortunately my wireless transmitters were on the fritz (they were returned the night before from a fellow photog) and I ended up havign to shoot natural light with a few white boards.

I took it in to get printed and was commissioned on the spot for some additional work.

C&C is appreciated.

Thanks, Kristal


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 15, 2011)

Believe you did very well, show them both off nicely.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 15, 2011)

Well Done


----------



## bennielou (Aug 16, 2011)

I like it.  The combination of grunge and super saturation looks cool.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2011)

Less bikini, more car!


----------



## bcourtney3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there a computer program to get those effects (the grunge stuff)?  I've seen them on iPhone apps, but haven't looked for them on programs.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 16, 2011)

I almost didn't bother with this thread because I couldn't decide whether "Bikin" in the title was meant to be Bikini or Bikin'.  I made the right choice.

Nice shot by the way!


----------



## Brinr (Aug 16, 2011)

Less bikini, more girl!


----------



## Chris R (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice shot but being the drag racing nut that I am, if that thing makes 750+HP and only runs 11's something is really wrong... My guess would be those tires on the back.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking the same, my 5300lb 4x4 making 625rwhp runs 11.3 

All in all a great edit, the dirty, grungy appearance makes it feel as though I'm behind the wheel.


----------



## rub (Aug 17, 2011)

My bad - it's 700+. And he has ran in the 10's before  

Thanks for the comments. It was very well received and orders from his buddies have already been placed.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 17, 2011)

more please.


----------



## davepit (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice picture to surprise a friend with. The lighting is lovely - you don't need wireless transmitters, and your picture would have been worse if you had used them. 

A bit too much photoshop for my taste though.


----------



## boon4376 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rub, I always hear "show the wheels not the tires". Is there a method to where you have the front wheels pointed? Perhaps to not take too much away from the girl by having the entire wheel exposed?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2011)

Chris R said:


> Nice shot but being the drag racing nut that I am, if that thing makes 750+HP and only runs 11's something is really wrong... My guess would be those tires on the back.



Yeahbut, what kind of HP (BHP, IHP, CHP) and measured where (flywheel, rear-wheels)?  You can make Honda Civic show that it's got 250 HP if you do the numbers right...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good, but a word from the wise, remove the front plate, or do it it post.  Cars disappear when they can be found.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Less bikini, more car!



pfft.  Less car, more bikini. 

Actually... perhaps less car AND less bikini...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2011)

very nice... I know your friend will be happy!


----------



## honoryourlife (Sep 3, 2011)

Chris R said:


> Nice shot but being the drag racing nut that I am, if that thing makes 750+HP and only runs 11's something is really wrong... My guess would be those tires on the back.



My thoughts exactly.

My 2011 Inaugural Edition Dodge Challenger 392 SRT8 has 470hp stock and runs 12.4 seconds.


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont know you but I think the car looks more than the girl? Maybe you could put more enfasis in the girl. I love the colours and process.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 9, 2011)

C'mon you piston heads, its not about the ET's, its about the car pics, annnnnd the model.


----------



## rub (Sep 9, 2011)

Stanza, the focus is supposed to be the car   She is merely an accessory.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that the photograph below the effects/typography is good. I find that the grunge is too strong, and would look better if it were less obvious. I am also not a fan of the type setting or font... The font is too distracting, and takes away from the photos. And even with the font, the letters are too spaced out.


----------



## coggonobrien (Sep 12, 2011)

have any more pictures from the shoot?


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Great pic. I would also like to see more if you have them!


----------



## cnutco (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice!  Car and the girl look great!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Augphoto (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the grunge fad is typically overdone.  I've seen way too much of it.  With that said, it really works here.  I love the processing!  The model is perfect as an 'accessory' to the car, also.  Great job!


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't care how hot she might be. Hands off the paint, honey.
On a more serious note, I think it's pretty good

I'm not a fan of the editing though
The grunge effects all around and the water mark is very heavy and distracting, (unless it's there to really keep people from stealing the picture)
I feel like the green is uber highlighter ish and blown out, but that may be the screen I'm using right now

Goodjob.


----------

